# Petsmart topfin plants



## lemonnoodle (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey guys,
Anyone have experience with these snail,pest,disease free plants? Are they truly snail pest disease free? Or should I still dip??


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

Yup. They grow great. And they're 100% snail free


----------



## Markp80nj (Mar 1, 2014)

Bought java fern, anubias nana and crypt wendtii from them. 
All looking good, never had any snails. 
I do have snails now, but that was from other plants I got from RAOK's.
And I'm happy I do, lol. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## stan71 (Dec 8, 2013)

I bought a anubias nana and java fern no snails but the anubias nana melted away the java fern is doing fine whole bunch of daughter plants.


----------



## mfurufuru (Mar 20, 2012)

in my experience, most of their plants, if not all are grown emmersed. many times the plants i bought from them did not survive the transition and just melted away. only ones that survived are the super hardy ones like anubias and java ferns. they are pest free and have never found an issue with snails and stuff. Fof course that is just my experience.


----------



## SoulLonely (Feb 10, 2014)

I have bought them and they all did good. Although, just make sure they are actually aquatic plants because some I bought at Petco said aquatic but were not true aquatics. Such as the lucky bamboo and mondo grass.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

the gel pack plants are great and i never had any melting with them. i have had crypts, downi and a couple others and all have done great


----------



## lemonnoodle (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks Guys
I picked up some DHG gonna put them in tonight


----------



## Absolut Talent (Feb 5, 2014)

I bought some of them. 
all of them have been snail/pest free. But in my past experience, the one in the tubes didnt fare so well. 
2x anubias barteri, both of their rhizomes just seemed to melt away after growing 1 new leaf.

I had better luck with the baggie pouches.
1x Cryptocoryne Undulate 'red' (actually 3 plants in one pouch)
3x anubias nana (about 2-3 per pouch)

Each one grew really well and is still alive


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

The tube ones are grown emersed and tend to not do so great. 
The pouch ones do really well, though. I bought a pouch of crypts a while ago, and they've gone all over the place, they're great.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

My anubias nana I bought from PS 3 weeks ago are doing great!


----------



## nitsuj2k (Dec 30, 2003)

About a month ago I picked up some rough looking Bacopa Caroliniana and Cryptocoryne Balansae at petsmart that they had marked down 50%.

They have grown quite a bit and look really nice now.


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

I have gotten Anubias nana and Java ferns in the tubes from Petsmart. There were no snails, pests or diseases, but the java ferns had java moss on the rhizome. So now I have 3 types of plants and not just 2.


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

I tried a single pack of their Alternanthera Reineckii and have been super pleased. The portions are very small but when broken up their really is a good quantity of stems. So this pic was last night and keep in mind I had about 3-4 additional stems still in the tank and I've sold or RAOK off at least 30 stems in the past few months !

I've been very pleased to say the least.

http://i1309.photobucket.com/albums/s626/jfynyson/135gal%20Planted%20Tank%202014/Apr%202014/20140401_183112_zpsf24c02af.jpg[IMG]

Not sure why the pic didn't post above (inside the img brackets like it usually does just fine)

Let's try again...
[img][URL=http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/jfynyson/media/135gal%20Planted%20Tank%202014/Apr%202014/20140401_183112_zpsf24c02af.jpg.html][IMG]http://i1309.photobucket.com/albums/s626/jfynyson/135gal%20Planted%20Tank%202014/Apr%202014/20140401_183112_zpsf24c02af.jpg[/URL]


----------



## twentypoundtabby (Dec 7, 2013)

I've had very good luck with all the various the crypts in the gel packs in the past year. A few weeks ago I bought one pack of hair grass in the gel pack and so far that seems to be doing ok too. The hair grass hasn't grown, but at least it's still green. 
I've plenty of swords, java fern and anubias from the tubes as well. The java fern usually has to adapt by slowing dying off and regrowing new leaves.
No pests came in from these plants.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I saw they had ludwigia arcuata at my local PS. They portions were tiny but it seemed a viable plant.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

jfynyson said:


> I tried a single pack of their Alternanthera Reineckii and have been super pleased.


What type of substrate do you grow it in?


----------



## chris_ranger (Mar 17, 2014)

anubias nana are great i've bought 3 packs and all have doubled in size in a month. uner 3 different light setups from high co2 to low led.
crypts look dead
I really want to try the dwarf grass cause its the best ive ever seen. My lfs always has over priced garbage covered in algae.


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

I bought E. parvula (DHG), P. helferi (Downoi), Lobelia Cardinalis, and A. reineckii and they've all been great.

I was really pleased to get E. parvula from them. I've ordered "it" a few times online and gotten E. aicularis which is very frustrating. 

I'd recommend buying their plants, as long as you recognize the species of plant. Their plants are not all beginner plants, and still it remains that some of them are not truly aquatic and will die and rot if grown 100% submerged.


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

I got Cyperus Helferi, Crypt unlanduata, I might get Stau. Repens, and maybe some Crypt Tropica, I never tried that one before. You get a LOT LOT in those packs, I got over 40+ plants in 1 pack. I had to space some out in shrimp tanks I had too many to put in my 29 gallon tank.


----------

